# Daily Manna for Sunday, September 24, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

'Be careful, or your hearts will be weighed down with dissipation, drunkenness and the anxieties of life, and that day will close on you unexpectedly like a trap. For it will come upon all those who live on the face of the whole earth. Be always on the watch, and pray that you may be able to escape all that is about to happen, and that you may be able to stand before the Son of Man.' Luke 21:34-36 NIV


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

"That Day" can be any day, if you let it.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

word-doctor said:


> "That Day" can be any day, if you let it.


I never thought of it that way before.

This passage is specifically referring to the 2nd coming of Christ, but I think you're right about any day being able to trap us in the anxieties of life, etc. Jesus came to give us life more abundant and to liberate us from bondage to sin. Jesus wants to give us freedom, and the devil wants us to live in bondage to our old ways, habits and worries.

Thank you for making me think "outside" the box relative to my daily walk with Jesus.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Mrs. B*

I need help from the Lord. I need help from somebody. I have been sinful in my alcoholism and Dr. Davis has just now given me an ultimatum. I either have to find a job in the next two weeks or 'I'm outta' here'. If I find a job, I have to the end of the year to move out. He's sick of exposing his kids and wife to my personal problems and wants me out. He's tired of my 'self destructive behavior.' I don't blame him! This was going to happen sooner or later. I need help and a prayer. I'm thinking of admitting myself into the V.A. Hospital in the next couple of days. This will be my 3rd time for medical help. Please pray and any and all ideas will most certainly be appreciated. God Bless. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Surround ComeFrom? with your Holy Spirit and give him peace. Let him know that he is loved and forgiven. Help him meditate on Jesus, and his love and mercy. Keep him calm and teachable. Let him know that he has all your riches at his disposal. Remind him that you take care of your children, and none of them goes hungry.

ComeFrom? I'll send you a PM after while.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I never thought of it that way before.
> 
> This passage is specifically referring to the 2nd coming of Christ, but I think you're right about any day being able to trap us in the anxieties of life, etc. Jesus came to give us life more abundant and to liberate us from bondage to sin. Jesus wants to give us freedom, and the devil wants us to live in bondage to our old ways, habits and worries.
> 
> Thank you for making me think "outside" the box relative to my daily walk with Jesus.


You got it! I've never wanted to limit the coming of Christ to Judgement Day. I mean, I've had plenty of apocalypsi(?) without any durned Beasts and Chariots--my lil ol' streets can flow with blood on a personal level, if I don't do the right thing. There's no need to worry about what Jesus is going to do when He gets back if you're already hanging out wid Him.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

CF, I've been there. You have been so faithful with the daily manna. It has been a blessing to lots of people. Just because everyone that reads it doesn't respond doesn't mean it wasn't helpful. It is the first thing I lay eyes on every morning. And guess what????


You did it ONE DAY AT A TIME.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*amen brother*

This 2 is the first thing I read every day and even if I don't have time to post I still read your's.. You have been a blessing to my life and I am sure the lord will help you be a blessing 2 others as you were to mine.. God is the only way and Our prayers go out to you.. I want ya to know I am here for you if you need anything.. pm me or call me anytime .. I always will have time for a freind in need.. Hang in there brother from the Ape.................


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

I really feel that as a new kid on the block, I should stay out of this, but that is not my nature, so here goes.... I very rarely post on this forum, but my wife thinks I'm addicted to it. I read and absorb so much from all of you and I feel truly blessed each day to wake up and read what is going on in all of your lives. I have begun sharing each of your prayer requests with my staff, with my accountability group, and with my family. I don't respond openly to many things shared here, but that doesn't mean I don't feed from them. 

ComeFrom, I enjoy the Daily Manna most mornings. What I enjoy most from them however is that you have made this your ministry. You are commited to your ministry and faithful to God through what you are doing here. 


Your life right now isn't going how you would want it to go. I understand where you are, and believe me, you aren't alone. However, you have put yourself in the position that you are in right now. Noone lifted that bottle to your lips and no one forced you to worship alcohol. God loves us so much that he gives each us the freedom to completely fall into love with him or not, and you have chosen to lay your burdens on the bottle. The sad thing about reading your post is that you understand that what you are doing is a sin. Do you truly want help???? Why are you "thinking" about getting help... and why in a few days? If your leg was bleeding badly, would you "think" about getting help in a few days, or would you go to get some help. And yes it is the same thing..... either one will kill you. 

The great thing about the God that I know is that he is a God of second chances. I could make a list from Moses to Paul of the guys that commited sins against God that were given a second, and third, and fourth, and so on chance. Try God out on this one... go get yourself taken care of. God loved you so much that he died a horrible death for you. He loves you, and wants you to be able to look in the mirror and see Him. 

I love you, and I hope that you truly are commited to turning your life around. It sound like you already have a supporter in the Dr. friend of yours, and know that I will be here on the sidelines in agreement in prayer with you and for you. 

eric


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I am praying for you CF!

Never give up trying no matter how many times it takes. I believe you wil eventually conquer it Brother.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God gives us our life one moment at a time. Not even days or months or years. Just one moment at a time. And he promises that he will be sufficient for ALL our needs - one moment at a time.


----------

